# Off the road.



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

Happily no one hurt and it was soon back on the rails.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Oops!


----------



## davy crockett (Apr 14, 2013)

bad day at the office


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Might the engineer been drinking a spot of something in his tea?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Rut rohh!

Not a good day for the engineer, huh? Glad to hear the loco was soon back on the rails.

TJ


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

That might be the reson that switches must be spiked in postion before a steam loco gose through it in the USA.


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

The switch would be mechanically interlocked with the signal (which remains at 'danger').


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

ran over a derail that conductor forgot to take off?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Take a look at the track behind him. You can clearly see that there are (2) sets of rails or some kind of switch points in the track and that they are set the wrong way sending him off the rails. Maybe there used to be another turnout there at one time?


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Women! They never look when they back up!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Here they are bringing in a steam crane to get it back on the tracks....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qflXYQqbd4M


----------

